# Basic polishing question



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
When I get my TT I am gonna wash her then give her a good going over with clay then rinse again.
My question is, I have autoglym HD wax. Do I apply this and this alone or is there a step before and/or after such as a sealant or something?>
Matt


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

www.detailingworld.com

have a look and then post any questions


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Steve but it asked me to login and im not a member


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Basic wash routine:


Snow Foam/Rinse[/*]
Wash (2BM)[/*]
Rinse[/*]
Clay[/*]
Rinse[/*]
Dry[/*]
Polish[/*]
Seal[/*]

that's the basic routine I use anyway, obviously everyone will be different


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

hmmm, i didn't think you had to be registered, try

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## FrogPrince (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a new TT (build week nine or ten). There are no blemishes. If a polish is abrasive, I take it I don't need it?

Can I get away with using just a "wash and wax" shampoo? I bought a bottle of Car Plan Triplewax shampoo (half price at Sainsbury's). Apparently, it once won a prize.

I am new to all of this.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

If you have a new car prepped by Audi then it probably needs a full correction :lol: . I would cleanse, de tar and clay, I would polish but thats just me with the low down menzerna that I can't rmember the name of, then seal the AG HD wax is suposed to be very good. I prefer the chemicals guys stuff, but each to there own.

Go on to detailing world, but it can get a bit obsessive, and you will apply swirls at the very first wash so don't get too drawn into it, you could spend your life trying to correct it.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

matthewwoodward said:


> Hi Guys,
> When I get my TT I am gonna wash her then give her a good going over with clay then rinse again.
> My question is, I have autoglym HD wax. Do I apply this and this alone or is there a step before and/or after such as a sealant or something?>
> Matt


yes you can just HD wax after clay no problem

use loads and loads of slippy stuff when claying, I have seen a lot of people put swirls in their car with a clay bar.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Wax wash? If your going to wax it, then wax it, I cant imagine you getting much wax applied from a wax wash Or it would bugger up your windscreen.
Use a proper wax (is AH HD abrasive?) then use a proper shampoo that wont strip it all of again.


----------

